
Podcast: Understanding DevOps Maturity in an Organisation - willhallonline
https://anchor.fm/devops-squared/episodes/Episode-5---DevOps-Maturity-with-Will-Hall-ee1t7d
======
mattbillenstein
This sounds like some marketing drivel to sell enterprise execs who are
clueless on some big consulting projects...

~~~
willhallonline
I think it is more an effort to be able to quantise value when others suggest
that "We need DevOps" or "DevOps is driving improvement/innovation" but trying
to understand how and where you can use resources to better improve ROI.

